

New EU rules to curb transfer of data to US after Edward Snowden revelations - andyjohnson0
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/17/eu-rules-data-us-edward-snowden

======
k-mcgrady
This stands out to me:

>> "Such bans were foreseen in initial wording two years ago but were dropped
under the pressure of intense lobbying from Washington."

The fact that one country can influence a large group of countries in such a
way is scary. Hopefully that's starting to change as the US motive for this
kind of lobbying becomes public.

